# Camping



## Proudmomoftwins (Feb 16, 2016)

Is it possible to take Skittles camping? We have always gone camping in a camper (camper belongs to my mother, she wouldn't have a problem with Skittles in the camper) either for a weekend or a week long vacation. The problem, the cage is too big to fit through the camper's door. If I were to get a bit smaller cage, would taking a bird camping do-able? My husband just pointed this out last night that we probably won't be able to do our week long camping now that we have Skittles. The camp ground is about a 30 minute drive from where we live but I don't want to have to drive back every day to care for Skittle, don't get me wrong, I would but then it just wouldn't be much of a vacation. Thoughts? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

You can get a travel cage and bring your birdie along. Just be sure to take the proper safety precautions while driving, and making sure that the camper is safe for little birdies. I would personally suggest having a flightsuit and leash or a harness and leash for your bird so that she doesn't just have to stick to the camper all day. I would also suggest clipping her for the trip for her safety, but that's up to you. 

If you do bring Skittles along on your camping trip, I would love to see pictures! <3


----------



## gottogo (May 2, 2012)

Maybe you can disassemble the cage then put it back together inside the camper?

But also take a travel cage too.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It should be fine.  I'm about to drive coast to coast with my birds as part of a move.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I would get a smaller cage for camping, one that will fit in the camper more easily but is large enough for her to be comfortable spending time in. I'm assuming you'll be wanting to sit her cage outside during the day so she can enjoy the fresh air with you! You'll want a cage that is relatively easy to move about.

This is such a good idea! Imagine how fun and exciting it would be for skittles


----------



## chris and dino (Oct 5, 2015)

I think it depends on the bird, Dino used to go every where with me, he had several travel cages, but once we were inside car or enclosed area I would let him out. He loved going most places. When he was clipped he would just ride on my shoulder.


----------

